# Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung



## Schleie! (2. November 2010)

*Neue Infos!!!*


> So liebe leut,
> 
> ich habe gerade die Antwort bekommen wegen der Sammelbestellung. Der Preis ist eigentlich genau da wo ich ihn vermutet habe mit 115,00 also 25€ unter dem nomalen Verkaufspreis + Versand .
> 
> ...




Hi Jungs,
im Board ECH sind wir derzeit an einer Sammelbestellung der neuen Zeltheizung Heatbox2000 dran.
Um jedoch einen guten Preisnachlass von ca 15-20% erzielen zu können ist es natürlich verständlich, dass man eine Gewisse Anzahl von Abnehmern braucht.
Diesbezüglich wende ich mich jetzt auch mal an euch. Wer Interesse an einer der Zeltheizungen hat, der soll mich kontaktieren.
Das ganze wird dann über den Shop von ECH abgewickelt und ihr bekommt natürlich eine Rechnung dazu, wie es sich gehört Zwecks Garantie ect.

Hier schonmal einige Daten dazu:

HeatBox 2000 30/50 mbar Zeltheizung Grün oder Silber


Hersteller: HPV


* Material: Stahlblech oder Edelstahl

* Farbe: Grün pulverbeschichtet oder Edelstahl

* incl. 800 mm Schlauch mit Schlauchschnellkupplung Piezozündung, Zündsicherung, Sauerstoffmangelsicherung

* incl. Tragebügel

* Füße ausstellbar

* Thermostat: einstellbar von 2°C bis 25°C

* Leistung: 2 kW

* Verbrauch: 140 g/h CO-Gehalt: 39 qqm (0,0039%)

* Ausführung: 30 mbar Maße: 280 x 190 x 252 mm (L x B x H)

* Gewicht: 2,55 kg



Made in Germany



Artikel vorrausichtlich verfügbar ab: 21.11.2010



Preis ca. 135,00 (offiziell)
Wir wollen durch die Sammelbestellung 15-20% Nachlass bekommen
Das wäre dann ein Preis von etwa 110-115€.

Passende Tasche in Grün oder Schwarz ca. 35,00


http://img263.*ih.us/img263/6158/grn.png
http://img821.*ih.us/img821/273/silber.png
http://img837.*ih.us/img837/1372/tasche1.png
http://img823.*ih.us/img823/9349/tasche2.png
http://a.*ih.us/img245/7080/53601436.jpg


Teilnehmer aus dem AB:
Eruzione
Carphunter-SL
oberfischer


----------



## derNershofer (2. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Die sollte eig nur zwischen 80-100euro kosten laut hersteller so war der Stand im Okt. und seit dem habe die nix mehr geschrieben.
Deswegen kauf ich die net finde des ne sauerrei da noch so viel drauf zu schlagen.


----------



## Schleie! (2. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Ich weiß nicht, woher du diese Angaben hast, aber diese Preisangabe ist vom Hersteller direkt und auch in anderen Onlineshops zu finden.

Schau mal nach:
http://www.fantastic-carp.de/HeatBox-2000-30-50-mbar-Zeltheizung-Edelstahl
http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d..._article&id=152&aid=6654&warengruppe=&rubrik=

Aus diesem Grunde machen wir ja eine Sammelbestellung, um einen Preis von ca 110-115€ pro Heizung zu erzielen.

Bitte um Richtigstellung und Beweise deinerseits.


----------



## derNershofer (3. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Da mich grad schleie in Icq angeschrieben hatte  wollte ich das nochmal klar stellen.
Es schlägt nicht irgendjemd von der Bestellung drauf sonderen der Hersteller selber.
Der Hersteller hatte erst einen Preis von 80 bis 100 euro angegeben auf anfrage, und dann haben sie auf 135erhöht was ich eine schweinerei finde.
ich kenne die Gründe nicht genau aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Produktionskosten so stark angestiegen sind. Hier spielt glaub ich eher die Doller in den augen eine rolle


----------



## Notung (3. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Hallo,
sieht genauso aus wie diese hier!
http://www.gasfritzen.de/gewchshausheizung2kwedelstahl-p-1031.html
Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied!#c
Gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (3. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sieht genauso aus wie diese hier!
> http://www.gasfritzen.de/gewchshausheizung2kwedelstahl-p-1031.html
> Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied!#c
> Gruß



Guck mal auf das Gewicht und die Abmessungern!!!


----------



## Schleie! (3. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Außerdem keine Sauerstoffmangelsicherung, was finde ich eines der wichtigsten Punkte ist!

Mensch Leute, das hier ist kein Thema welche Heizung die bessere ist oder welche billiger ist!
Das ist ist ein Sammelbestellungstreat, bitte mißbraucht das hier doch nicht für son Käse.


----------



## heidsch (4. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

@ schleie:

das stimmt nicht .... google mal nach der artikelbezeichnung "ghh 2000 e" !!!
dann wirst du die gleiche heizung in anderen shops finden ... und die hat eine sauerstoffmangelsicherung.

leider haben die gasfritzen sie gestern aus'm programm genommen. es gibt nur noch die 4kw-variante und die ist meiner meinung nach etwas oversized. trotz des super preises von 102,- € !!!!


mfg heidsch


----------



## Schleie! (4. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



heidsch schrieb:


> @ schleie:
> 
> das stimmt nicht .... google mal nach der artikelbezeichnung "ghh 2000 e" !!!
> dann wirst du die gleiche heizung in anderen shops finden ... und die hat eine sauerstoffmangelsicherung.
> ...



Bin mittlererweile dahinter gekommen, dass das das alte Modell der Heatbox 2000 ist, also sozusagen der Vorgänger. Deshalb wird sie vllt auch aus dem programm rausgenommen worden sein.
Desweiteren: Schaut euch mal den verbrauch der Heizung an, und der Heatbox 2000. Ich denke das sagt auch viel aus.


----------



## siluro03 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

und wie läufts mit der sb?

wäre auch interessiert.

siluro03


----------



## Schleie! (9. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

hi, bisher haben sich schon 3 leute angemeldet. wenn ich dich auch mit anmelden soll, dann gib mir einfach bescheid.

bestellt wird voraussichtlich in der ersten dezemberwoche.


----------



## colognecarp (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Hi

Weist du denn jetzt schon genau den Preis ? Ich hätte auch Interesse 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## stefansdl (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

mich würde der sammelpreis auch mal interessieren...eventuell wäre ich ebenfalls dabei


----------



## Schleie! (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Den letztendlichen Preis können wir erst ende november sagen, sobald die heizung erschienen ist.
sorry, aber wir wissen ihn ja selbst noch nicht.

fakt ist, je mehr bestellen - desto billiger.


----------



## stefansdl (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

wird es ein zweistelliger betrag sein?


----------



## Schleie! (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



stefansdl schrieb:


> wird es ein zweistelliger betrag sein?



ich schließe es nicht aus, aber geh von einem dreistelligen aus.


----------



## Brachsenhunter (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Die gibts schon ohne Sammelbestellung um 120 und in Edelstahlausführung um 130.
>Den letztendlichen Preis können wir erst ende november sagen, sobald die heizung erschienen ist.<
Die Heizung gibts doch schon in anderen Shops, und die wissen ihren Preis.


----------



## colognecarp (11. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> Die gibts schon ohne Sammelbestellung um 120 und in Edelstahlausführung um 130.
> >Den letztendlichen Preis können wir erst ende november sagen, sobald die heizung erschienen ist.<
> Die Heizung gibts doch schon in anderen Shops, und die wissen ihren Preis.



Direkt beim ersten Post wird scharf geschoßen  Also Offizell kostet die Heizung 134€ und die Tasche 40€, Lieferbar ist sie ab dem 21.11. Wo hast du deine Preise her ?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Petri (11. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen der heatbox und z.B. dieser hier?
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...pingaz+zeltheizung&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

nur die sauerstoffmangelsicherung?

In nem anderen Forum wird gerade die sauerstoffmangelsicherung diskutiert. da sind einige auf die idee gekommen, das der anteil von Kohlendioxid und Kohlenmonoxid in der luft gefählich ist, unabhängig vom sauerstoffgehalt..

da kann man sich dann schon überlegen, ob 130€ nicht sehr viel geld ist, wenn die zusätzliche sicherheit zweifelhaft ist..


----------



## colognecarp (11. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Ich hab mal eine ganz andere frage, die gibt es ja in 30 mbar und 50 mbar, was ist da jetzt der Unterschied ?


----------



## hotabych (11. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

@Petri 
die von dir verlinkte hat auch eine Zündsicherung, also auch die sogenannte Sauerstoffmangelsicherung, denn das ist das selbe. Wäre evtl. mal interessant, einen Blick in das Innere der Heatbox zu werfen, aber ich bin mir alleine schon vom Aufbau des Ofens so gut wie absolut sicher, dass es auf gleichem Prinzip läuft wie die in deinem Link, d.h. offene Flamme im Inneren des Gerätes mit einem Metallgitter drüber, das die Verbrennung etwas katalysieren soll. Die werden wohl auch vom gleichen Hersteller kommen. Im grunde genommen die gleiche Brennweise wie bei einem stinknormalen Gaskocher. 
Was ganz anderes ist eine Katalytverbrennung in den Öfen a la Thermix oder Fuego, auch die Wärme ist dort viel behaglicher.
Der angestrebte Preis für die Heatbox halte ich für eine Frechheit, 70-80eur wären meiner Meinung nach angemessen.

@colognecarp

das mit 30 oder 50mBar macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Bei kleinerem Druck könnte Verbrauch etwas weniger sein, das sieht man auch an den angegebenen Werten, der Vorteil ist aber eben marginal, weil man sich  dafür größeren Düsen bedienen muss, um bei kleinerem Druck gleiche Durchflussmenge in einer bestimmten Zeit zu bekommen und gleiche Leistung zu erziehlen. Ist eigentlich nur dafür gedacht, dass die Leute passend zum evtl. schon vorhandenen System und Druckregler kaufen können.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## colognecarp (12. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Die Gasflasche bleibt aber die selbe oder, ob jetzt 30 oder 50 mbar ? Nicht das ich mir nachher eine in Polen besorgen muss |supergri

Wenn ich über einen adaper auf meine Coleman gehe passen nur Flaschen aus Polen wegen dem Durchmesser 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Knigge007 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Übler Dübel ey...


Hier meints einer gut und ist so nett macht nen Thread auf ob jemand Bock hat mitzubestellen um die Heatbox bissle günstiger zu bekommen und was passiert... der Thread wird regelrecht zerfleischt :q |uhoh:#q !

Denkt euch doch euren Teil und kauft euch ne billigere Heizung Punkt  !


Wenn ich grad flüssiger wäre würde ich glatt mitbestellen, aber mal abwarten was dann schlussendlich für ein Preis bei rauskommen würde.


----------



## snorreausflake (12. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Übler Dübel ey...
> 
> 
> Hier meints einer gut und ist so nett macht nen Thread auf ob jemand Bock hat mitzubestellen um die Heatbox bissle günstiger zu bekommen und was passiert... der Thread wird regelrecht zerfleischt :q |uhoh:#q !
> ...


Sprach der "Ober-Metzger" der sonst um jeden Cent feilscht|uhoh:
Ist doch aber auch nett das es jemand gut meint und das höchstwahrscheinlich gleiche Produkt vorschlägt das noch günstiger ist


----------



## hotabych (12. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Die Gasflasche bleibt aber die selbe oder, ob jetzt 30 oder 50 mbar ? Nicht das ich mir nachher eine in Polen besorgen muss |supergri



nene, die Flasche bleibt schon die normale Propanflasche  mit 21,8 links Gewindeanschluss wie man die in Deutschland normal kennt. Nur muss du dann entsprechenden Druckregler an die Flasche anschließen, entweder für 30mBar oder für 50mBar Ausgangsdruck. Die einfachsten reichen auch schon meist und kosten um die 5eur. Es gibt auch auch Regler, die verstellbar sind von 30 bis 50mBar (kosten so 15eur).

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## colognecarp (12. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Ok, also ist die mbar zahl für die Gassätigung zuständig, dann ist ja klar was ich brauche |rolleyes
Oder gehe ich dann im Zelt wegen der Hitze zu grunde, oder schlimmer noch, die Gefahr des Gasausströmens bei niediger einstellung ist gegeben weil zu viel druck drauf ist bei einer 50 mbar Leistung ??


----------



## Petri (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

hallo zusammen,

bin nicht gerade ein spezialist auf dem gebiet, darum ist es eher einer frage, als eine behauptung.. sicher, daß zündsicherung und sauerstoffmangelsicherung das gleiche ist?

die zündsicherung, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, ist temperaturabhängig. normalerweise muß man nen knopf/regler erstmal ne zeit gedrückt halten, damit die flamme nicht sofort wieder aus geht. ich bin der meinung, daß die zündsicherung erstmal kurz auf temperatur kommen muß, damit sie die flamme nicht ausschaltet.

die sauerstoffsicherung sollte ja ein anderes prinzip haben, daß ich zugegebenermaßen nicht kenne. sonst würde es ja keinen sinn machen, daß in beschreibungen beides aufgeführt ist.

ich selber habe eine katalytheizung pieper mini cat, mit zündsicherung, aber ohne sauerstoffmangelsicherung.

meine zweite heizung ist ne kartuschenheizung indoor king. die hat allen schnickschnack. zündsicherung, sauerstoffmangelsicherung und schaltet sogar bei umfallen aus. 

die indoor king ist im betrieb zwar wesentlich teuerer, was für mich aber hinzunehmen ist, da man dafür nicht das gewicht der gasflasche hat, was ein riesen vorteil ist. denn wie oft geht man im winter schon angeln? da kommt es auf einen euro pro session für gas nicht an, wenn man bedenkt, was man alleine an fütter ins wasser schmeißt.


DAS WICHTIGSTE IST, DAß MAN BEIM BETRIEB EINER HEITZUNG IMMER AUFMERKSAM BLEIBT!

Der schlauch bei ner zeltheitzung mit gasflasche ist eine gefährliche schwachstelle!
Ist meinem kumpel zwei mal kaputt gegangen. einmal haben seine augen angefangen zu tränen, weil gas ausgetreten ist, ein anderes mal gab es eine flamme wo keine sein sollte!

egal wofür ihr euch entscheidet, betreibt ne heizung niemals während ihr schlaft!!!!

lieber ein paar euro mehr für nen anständigen schlafsack ausgeben!! egal, welche sicherungen euch eine heizung verspricht.

bei nem bekannten war trotz sauerstoffmangelsicherung irgendwann so wenig sauerstoff im zelt, daß die heizung zwar noch lief, ein feuerzeug aber nicht mehr funktionierte!!


----------



## Knigge007 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Sprach der "Ober-Metzger" der sonst um jeden Cent feilscht|uhoh:
> Ist doch aber auch nett das es jemand gut meint und das höchstwahrscheinlich gleiche Produkt vorschlägt das noch günstiger ist




Ja klar es muss ja jeder schauen wo er bleibt, aber ich kanns mir hier nich vorstellen, die Heatbox wiegt fast die Hälfte und ist einiges kleiner, also muss das Innenleben entweder hochwertiger sein oder aber man hat sich beim verlegen und zusammenbauen der Teile mehr Mühe gegeben, wird wohl ein Mix aus beidem gewesen sein !



Zwecks Petri`s Bedenken...

Gibt es keine Sicherung die auf den Flaschenhals geschraubt wird das kein Gas mehr austritt falls der Schlauch kaputt geht, selbiges bzw was ähnliches gibt es ja bei Wasserleitungen dortigiger Kostenpunkt keine 3€ pro Wasseranschluss ?

Frag nur weils doch gefährlich sein kann wenn man nicht sorgsam mit seinem Zeugs vorallem mit dem Schlauch umgeht.

Ich würd den Schlauch sowieso vorsichtshalber alle 4-5 Jahre auswechseln und nicht erst wenn dieser brüchig wird und sich von der Sonne verfärbt hat, und bei jedem Transport die Transportsicherung auf das Gewinde der Gasflasche stecken, das ist ULTRA gefährlich wenn die Flasche zb auf Teerboden oder sonstigem umkippt kanns böse enden ! 

Kenn da einen Vorfall in einer alten Firma wo ich 2 Jahre als Schweißer gearbeitet habe da brach der Hals einer 100L Gasflasche, zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit so ner kleinen 10L Flasche trotzdem darf man das nicht unterschätzen das kann auch bei den keinen Flaschen im schlimmsten Fall zum Tod führen !!!
Ende vom Lied war das die Flasche ca 20m durch die Halle geflogen ist (habs mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen und gehört) und geradewegs durch eine 50cm dicke Ausenwand durchgebrochen ist und da nen Jenseits Kratter zurückgelassen hat und beim Nachbar den kompletten Stahl Zaun zertrümmert wo se dann liegen geblieben ist, zum Glück hats niemandn erwischt !

Und das ganze nur weil ein Arbeitskollege zufaul war für die 10m Transport an einen anderen Tisch die Metallkappe (bei euren 10L Flaschen sinds normal dicke Kunststoffkappen) nicht draufzuschrauben (sind 3-4 Umdrehungen dann sitzt die Bombenfest), dafür durfte er 1 ganzes Jahr lang monatlich 40 Stunden umsonst arbeiten, nur als Straffe weil das muss anscheinend der 2. Vorfall in der Firma gewesen sein.


----------



## colognecarp (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Kenn da einen Vorfall in einer alten Firma wo ich 2 Jahre als Schweißer gearbeitet habe da brach der Hals einer 100L Gasflasche, zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit so ner kleinen 10L Flasche trotzdem darf man das nicht unterschätzen das kann auch bei den keinen Flaschen im schlimmsten Fall zum Tod führen !!!
> Ende vom Lied war das die Flasche ca 20m durch die Halle geflogen ist (habs mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen und gehört) und geradewegs durch eine 50cm dicke Ausenwand durchgebrochen ist und da nen Jenseits Kratter zurückgelassen hat und beim Nachbar den kompletten Stahl Zaun zertrümmert wo se dann liegen geblieben ist, zum Glück hats niemandn erwischt !



Das hab ich auch mal mitbekommen, ich hab früher mal neben der Linde ag gewohnt, die machen ja viel mit Gas, da ist auch mal der Hals von einer Flasche gebrochen, die ist duch das Dach von der Lagerhalle und einmal quer über den Rhein geflogen 
Stand auch groß in der zeitung !


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Sicherung die auf den Flaschenhals geschraubt wird das kein Gas mehr austritt falls der Schlauch kaputt geht, selbiges bzw was ähnliches gibt es ja bei Wasserleitungen dortigiger Kostenpunkt keine 3€ pro Wasseranschluss ?
> 
> Frag nur weils doch gefährlich sein kann wenn man nicht sorgsam mit seinem Zeugs vorallem mit dem Schlauch umgeht.


 
Doch, gibt es - Nennt sich Schlauchbruchsicherung.
Schaut bei uns auf der Arbeit dann so aus: 






Ist eine Druckminderer mit integrierter Schlauchbruchsicherung.
Nach dem Montieren auf die Gasflasche und Aufdrehen der Gasflasche muß man dann den Knopf eine zeitlang(je nach Schlauchlänge) gedrückt halten, bis sich der Druck komplett im Schlauch aufgebaut hat, dann kann man am Brenner aufdrehen - war der Brenner noch aufgedreht, gibts keine Freigabe.
Wir hatten vorher separate Druckminderer und Schlauchbruchsicherung, da konnte der Brenner aufgedreht sein und man mußte nur mal kurz drücken...






Knigge007 schrieb:


> Kenn da einen Vorfall in einer alten Firma wo ich 2 Jahre als Schweißer gearbeitet habe da brach der Hals einer 100L Gasflasche, zwar nicht zu vergleichen mit so ner kleinen 10L Flasche trotzdem darf man das nicht unterschätzen das kann auch bei den keinen Flaschen im schlimmsten Fall zum Tod führen !!!


Bropan-/Butangasflaschen sind Flüssiggasflaschen, d.h. das Gas ist bei dem Druck (laut Wikipedia kleiner 8bar) flüssig in der Gasflasche - Bei der Sauerstoffflasche ist es gasförmig, dafür mit einem Druck von bis zu 200bar. Daher ist das eine wie ne Rakete, beim anderen tritt das Butan dann teils flüssig aus und könnte zu Vereisungen/Kaltverbrennungen führen.

Dadurch, daß das Gas in der Flasche flüssig ist muß man sicherstellen, daß die Gasflasche nicht umfällt oder liegt und so flüssiges Gas aus dem Ventil in die Armaturen gelangt.



Nur mal so am Rande: Was für Flaschen(kg) habt ihr und wie Transportiert ihr die? Raucht ihr im Fahrzeug?
Je nach Flasche drohen da nach GGVO bis zu 500€ Bußgeld, wenn die Flasche nicht richtig gesichert ist, im Fahrgastraum ist und keine 10cm x 10cm großen Löcher(1 oben - 1 unten) im Laderaum sind, im Fahrzeug ggeraucht wird....


----------



## Schleie! (14. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Sprach der "Ober-Metzger" der sonst um jeden Cent feilscht|uhoh:
> Ist doch aber auch nett das es jemand gut meint und das höchstwahrscheinlich gleiche Produkt vorschlägt das noch günstiger ist





Ich kanns nur nochmals sagen:

Diese "billigere" Heizung ist das Vorgängermodell.


----------



## Brachsenhunter (15. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

E.C.H ist das das Forum wo User ohne Grund geschmissen werden?, und behauptet wird das Händler Pns verschicken obwohl das nicht stimmt und es auch keinen Beweis gibt?und diese dann auch gesperrt werden um eure Sachen den Leuten da aufzuschwatzen.
Was bist du eigentlich, ein Händler oder sowas? Hast ja bei den Germans mit deinen Superboilies auch eine vor den Latz bekommen und jetzt gehts hier weiter. #q


----------



## colognecarp (15. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> E.C.H ist das das Forum wo User ohne Grund geschmissen werden?, und behauptet wird das Händler Pns verschicken obwohl das nicht stimmt und es auch keinen Beweis gibt?und diese dann auch gesperrt werden um eure Sachen den Leuten da aufzuschwatzen.
> Was bist du eigentlich, ein Händler oder sowas? Hast ja bei den Germans mit deinen Superboilies auch eine vor den Latz bekommen und jetzt gehts hier weiter. #q



Was denkst du dir denn aus, keine sorge Pinki und der Brain reißen auch nicht die Weltherschaft an sich #d 

Unsere Schleie ist sauber  

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Carphunter-SL (15. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Hallo?

Geht es hier echt noch um die Zeltheizung oder kommen hier gerade persönliche Probleme zur Sprache?


Informiert euch richtig (bzgl. altem und neuem Modell der Heizung) und sagt einfach ob ihr Bestellen wollt oder nicht!!! 
Ist das so schwer?

Immerhin macht Schleie sich die Arbeit mit den Händlern zusprechen und nicht Ihr oder?


Ich versteh echt das ''dumme Gelabber'' und das gemecker nicht.


Bestellen??? Ja oder Nein??? Antwort geben!!! FERTIG!!!


----------



## Knigge007 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



½Mensch-½Tier schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es - Nennt sich Schlauchbruchsicherung.
> Schaut bei uns auf der Arbeit dann so aus:
> 
> 
> ...




Aha ich kenn diesen Knopf... alles klaro weil beim schweißen haben wir das nie verwendet aber Kollege hat so ein Teil wie du verlinkt hast an seinem Gasbrenner, jetzatle ! |rolleyes


Und mit der Aussage von "Mensch halb Tier" muss ich Ihm Recht geben, Gasflaschen ich glaube ab spätestens 10L dürfen nicht mehr OHNE SICHERUNG im Auto gelagert werden heisst die müssen festgezurrt werden und das zu allen 4 Seiten hin.
Da reichen rechtlich gesehen auch Keile oder Decken und Co nicht mehr aus, Kollege hats so mal erwischt als er Gas holen fürs Schweißgerät ich weiß nich mehr wieviel er hinlegen musste aber ich habe Ihn selten - garnie so sehen abdrehen und das auch noch 1-2 Tage später.


----------



## Schleie! (19. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> E.C.H ist das das Forum wo User ohne Grund geschmissen werden?, und behauptet wird das Händler Pns verschicken obwohl das nicht stimmt und es auch keinen Beweis gibt?und diese dann auch gesperrt werden um eure Sachen den Leuten da aufzuschwatzen.
> Was bist du eigentlich, ein Händler oder sowas? Hast ja bei den Germans mit deinen Superboilies auch eine vor den Latz bekommen und jetzt gehts hier weiter. #q



Wenn´s dir bei den "Germans" so gefällt, dann bleib doch dort  Nicht ohne Grund hauen da immer mehr Member ab und sogar die Mods zanken sich unter sich 

Na klaro bin ich Händler, ich will hier das große Geld schäffeln, vor allem auch mit "meinen" Boilies.

#q#q#q


----------



## karp (19. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Der Schleie ein Händler schön wärs

Aus guter Qwelle weis ich das er ein normaler angler ist#h

Werde nächstes jahr die Boilies probieren#6


----------



## Schleie! (20. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

So, nun haben wir einen Preis:



> So liebe leut,
> 
> ich habe gerade die Antwort bekommen wegen der Sammelbestellung. Der Preis ist eigentlich genau da wo ich ihn vermutet habe mit 115,00 also 25€ unter dem nomalen Verkaufspreis + Versand .
> 
> ...


----------



## Brachsenhunter (21. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

115 plus 6,90 Versand, ich bekomm sie um 120 inkl. Versand. Und dafür verbreitet ihr bei ECH Lügen über Händler die angeblich PNs versendet haben sollen, ihr habt doch einen an der Klatsche! 

>>Wenn´s dir bei den "Germans" so gefällt, dann bleib doch dort  Nicht ohne Grund hauen da immer mehr Member ab und sogar die Mods zanken sich unter sich <<

Wenn man mir so wie dir dorten den Marsch geblasen hätte würde ich an deiner Stelle auch Mist über das Forum schreiben#q#q#q.


----------



## colognecarp (21. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Man Junge was bist du Stressig, wo bekommst du denn die heizung für das geld ?

@Schleie

An wen soll ich Daten schicken, geht das an dich oder jemand anderen ?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## jochen1000 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> 115 plus 6,90 Versand, ich bekomm sie um 120 inkl. Versand. Und dafür verbreitet ihr bei ECH Lügen über Händler die angeblich PNs versendet haben sollen, ihr habt doch einen an der Klatsche!
> 
> >>Wenn´s dir bei den "Germans" so gefällt, dann bleib doch dort  Nicht ohne Grund hauen da immer mehr Member ab und sogar die Mods zanken sich unter sich <<
> 
> Wenn man mir so wie dir dorten den Marsch geblasen hätte würde ich an deiner Stelle auch Mist über das Forum schreiben#q#q#q.



Sorry, aber hast du dich jetzt hier nur angemeldet, um deine persönlichen Differenzen mit Schleie auszu******? Ich find deine Art und Weise ziemlich daneben!


----------



## Schleie! (21. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Jap, die PN´s bitte an mich!

Mit Anschrift und e-mail-adresse.


----------



## Schleie! (28. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Und bitte die Angabe ob 30 oder 50mbar nicht vergessen


----------



## Poddi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



hotabych schrieb:


> @Petri
> die von dir verlinkte hat auch eine Zündsicherung, also auch die sogenannte Sauerstoffmangelsicherung, denn das ist das selbe.



Sorry dass ich mich einmische, aber was soll das?
Diese Behauptung zu glauben kann lebensgefährlich sein, und wenn Du es nicht genau weißt, dann erzähl es bitte auch nicht.

Es ist definitiv *NICHT* dasselbe.
*Die Sauerstoffmangelsicherung hat die Aufgabe die Heizung abzuschalten wenn ein bestimmter Sauerstoffgehalt unterschritten wird!*

*Die Zündsicherung unterbindet die Gaszufuhr wenn die Heizung unverhofft ausgeht*

Das eine hat mit dem anderen so gut wie nichts zu tun.


----------



## Poddi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Petri schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin nicht gerade ein spezialist auf dem gebiet, darum ist es eher einer frage, als eine behauptung.. sicher, daß zündsicherung und sauerstoffmangelsicherung das gleiche ist?



*Definitiv NICHT (siehe ein Posting vorher)*


----------



## Fanne (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

jungs ,

reicht euch sowas nicht ?

http://www.compass24.de/web/catalog/shop/technik_komfort_heizung/4724232


gruss


----------



## Poddi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Fanne schrieb:


> jungs ,
> 
> reicht euch sowas nicht ?
> 
> ...



Also mir nicht, ich hab so n Ding und wenn es draußen klälter als 5 Grad (Plus) ist, dann vereisen die Kartuschen und es kommt innerhalb kürzester Zeit kein Gas mehr raus. Und das kann ganz schön nerven, wenn Du alle halbe Stunde die Kartuschen wechseln musst und 5 Kartuschen hast, die dreiviertel voll sind, aber vereist und nix mehr raus kommt.


----------



## Fanne (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

und sowas wie einen kleinen  katalyt ofen ? hab da welche gesehen die sind nur  ca 60 cm hoch für 5 kg  flaschen


----------



## Poddi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Find ich super, die Meisten haben nur keine Sauerstoffmangelsicherung.


----------



## Fanne (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

hmmm dann lassts brett n stück auf vom zelt    

hier noch was gefunden 

http://www.mobilefreizeit24.de/gasgrillenkochen/gasheizgeraete/heizstrahler-freistehend.html


----------



## Friedfischschreck (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Therm X macht's möglich ;-)


----------



## Poddi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Keine Sauerstoffmangelsicherung.
Ich werd der Heatbox wohl ne Chance geben.


----------



## heidsch (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Poddi schrieb:


> Keine Sauerstoffmangelsicherung.
> Ich werd der Heatbox wohl ne Chance geben.



oder das vorgängermodell !!! gibts zur zeit bei gasfritzen in grün für 97,- € !!!
hat dev. auch ne sauerstoffmangelsicherung, auch wenns nicht in der beschreibung steht.

http://www.gasfritzen.de/gewchshausheizunggrn20kw-p-696.html

... nur als alternative. die heatbox ist natürlich etwas schnuckeliger .


mfg heidsch


----------



## hotabych (29. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Poddi schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *hotabych*
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich habe selten so einen Unfug gelesen.#q Du hast doch schon extra ein Thema dazu bei KS aufgemacht und wolltest dich einen besseren belehren lassen (so hast du es zumindest geschrieben dort), aber anscheinend waren 24 Antworten von verschiedenen User nicht genug dafür. Sag mir wie ich es noch erklären muss und ich werde mir Mühe geben, versprochen.
Wenn man mit der Materie nicht vertraut ist sollte man sich damit auseinander setzen und dazu lernen und nicht sowas von sich geben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Poddi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



hotabych schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe selten so einen Unfug gelesen.



Welchen Unfug??? Das Du behauptest Sauerstoffmangelsicherung und Zündsicherung seien dasselbe? Stimmt, das ist definitiv Unfug!

Ich kann Dir gerade nicht folgen worauf Du hinaus willst.


----------



## Poddi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



heidsch schrieb:


> oder das vorgängermodell !!! gibts zur zeit bei gasfritzen in grün für 97,- € !!!
> hat dev. auch ne sauerstoffmangelsicherung, auch wenns nicht in der beschreibung steht.
> 
> http://www.gasfritzen.de/gewchshausheizunggrn20kw-p-696.html
> ...



Ich meine auch dass die eine hat, ich weiß nur nicht mehr so genau wo ich es gelesen hab. Ich hab im Moment n 20,- Gutschein von Herrieden, dann kommts ungefähr aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Brachsenhunter (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Poddi schrieb:


> Also mir nicht, ich hab so n Ding und wenn es draußen klälter als 5 Grad (Plus) ist, dann vereisen die Kartuschen und es kommt innerhalb kürzester Zeit kein Gas mehr raus. Und das kann ganz schön nerven, wenn Du alle halbe Stunde die Kartuschen wechseln musst und 5 Kartuschen hast, die dreiviertel voll sind, aber vereist und nix mehr raus kommt.


 
Wie können Kartuschen vereisen wenns im Zelt warm ist?
I hau mich ab


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> Wie können Kartuschen vereisen wenns im Zelt warm ist?
> I hau mich ab


Hast schonmal ne große Gasflasche mit z.B. nem großen Brenner volle Pulle laufen lassen?Auf denen bildet sich außen auch so ne Art "Reiff".
Hier mal was:
Dies liegt daran, dass Gasflaschen zum Verdampfen des Propans Wärmeenergie aus der Umgebung benötigen. Bei hohem Bedarf und/oder niedriger Außentemperatur wird die Gasflasche so kalt, dass das Propan nicht mehr verdampfen kann. Oft vereist die Flasche dabei auch sichtbar.


----------



## Poddi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> Wie können Kartuschen vereisen wenns im Zelt warm ist?
> I hau mich ab



Viel Ahnung haste wohl wenig!


----------



## Poddi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Hab mir jetzt die Heatbox 2000 bestellt und bin gespannt. Hoffentlich ist der See noch n bißchen eisfrei.


----------



## zrako (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



Brachsenhunter schrieb:


> Wie können Kartuschen vereisen wenns im Zelt warm ist?
> I hau mich ab




stichwort  Joule-Thomson-Effekt oder auch entspannungskälte genannt


----------



## Poddi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*



zrako schrieb:


> stichwort  Joule-Thomson-Effekt oder auch entspannungskälte genannt



Danke!


----------



## zrako (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

hey poddi, ist die west noch eisfrei?


----------



## Poddi (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeltheizung Sammelbestellung*

Hey Zrako, ja gestern war sie noch eisfrei. Ich hoffe dass die Zeltheizung bald kommt, damit ich es nochmal schaffe bevor sie dicht ist.


----------

